# mauvaise qualité du son



## mac.lou (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aurais souhaité avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs de MacBook Air mi 2011 (ou génération précédente) concernant le rendu des hauts parleurs.
En effet, j'ai fait l'acquisitition dernièrement d'un MacBook Air 13" et lorsque vous lancez une musique par exemple, et que le son est monté quasiment à son maximum, on entend une certaine saturation, voir parfois quelque chose comme un grésillement ; même si cela s'apparente plus à une saturation.
J'ai déjà fait un échange de la machine, et le problème reste le même. Je suis conscient que sur une telle machine, on ne peut pas demander aux hauts parleurs d'avoir des rendus exceptionnels, mais ça m'étonne d'Apple quand même...

Constatez vous, vous aussi, un tel rendu ?
Par avance merci


----------



## Larme (9 Janvier 2012)

C'est quoi ta source audio ?


----------



## mac.lou (9 Janvier 2012)

Des musiques achetées sur iTunes. Cela a plus tendance à le faire avec une musique montant dans la aigües :/


----------



## eyewead78 (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi. 
Mon macbook air n'a même pas un mois et j'ai constaté il y a quelques jours que le son grésille quand j'augmente le volume. En fait, il grésille uniquement à droite, parce que quand je fait la balance à gauche ça ne le fait plus. 
C'est pas dramatique comme problème, mais vu le prix de la machine c'est un peu limite quand même...


----------



## mac.lou (10 Janvier 2012)

eyewead78 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi.
> Mon macbook air n'a même pas un mois et j'ai constaté il y a quelques jours que le son grésille quand j'augmente le volume. En fait, il grésille uniquement à droite, parce que quand je fait la balance à gauche ça ne le fait plus.
> C'est pas dramatique comme problème, mais vu le prix de la machine c'est un peu limite quand même...



Oui voilà exactement comme toi, seulement quand on bascule à droite... La première fois quand je l'ai échangé, j'ai demandé au vendeur de quand même demander l'avis d'un technicien (dans un Apple store) : d'après lui, à gauche c'est le haut parleur qui fait office de "caisson de basse" et à droite il n'y en a pas. Parce que sur ce type de machine, ils ont du faire des compromis. Maintenant voilà, je ne m'attendais pas à un son fantastique, mais ça me laisse perplexe de la part d'Apple... 
Et changer de mac n'a servi à rien, le problème constaté est resté le même.


----------



## eyewead78 (11 Janvier 2012)

En plus toi tu as déjà tenté de régler le problème une fois... Je veux bien croire qu'il y avait des compromis à faire mais de là à avoir un son aussi pourri, c'est quand même hallucinant. Quand tu branches des écouteurs tu n'a plus de problème de grésillement au niveau du son?


----------



## mac.lou (11 Janvier 2012)

Quand je mets des écouteurs (Bose), le son est parfait. 
Je suis assez d'accord que ça parait décevant sur une machine à ce prix. Maintenant le but premier du MacBook air n'est pas non plus d'animé une boîte de nuit...  Je suis rassuré sur un point, que ce n'est pas une caractéristique isolée. Maintenant ça ne justifie pas que ce soit bien 

Autre problème, qui n'est pas le sujet de la conversation de départ, mais tu pourras peut être me répondre : lorsque je recharge la batterie, la première fois nickel elle atteint les 100 %. 
La seconde fois par contre elle indique par un logo qu'elle est rechargée mais bloque à 98 % et dans les paramètres systèmes, entre "charge complète" et "charge actuelle" (à partir du menue pomme => plus d'info...) on observe bien que la batterie n'est pas totalement rechargée... D'après un monsieur pas sûr de lui d'un Apple store, le fait de laisser décharger la batterie va la retinialiser et résoudre le problème... Je reste septique  Saurais tu me répondre, ou alors tu n'en sais rien ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Janvier 2012)

c'est le cas depuis le début, c'est plutôt normal lorsque l'on voit la taille des "hauts parleur", l'écoute de musique ne peut se faire qu'avec des enceintes externes ou encore à l'aide d'un casque. Maintenant vu la taille des hauts parleurs la qualité du son est relativement correcte .


----------



## linky-monky (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai le problème mais il se prolonge jusqu'à l'écoute via un casque, j'ai pourtant un très bon casque (Jays-D ou Fidelio L1) et ma musique est en AAC 320 voire en Flac et j'arrive quand même à avoir des vieux grésillements ou des saturations... Mon MBA date de cet été, pensez vous que la prise casque puisse être endommagée (poussière ou autre) ?


----------



## mac.lou (14 Janvier 2012)

linky-monky a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai le problème mais il se prolonge jusqu'à l'écoute via un casque, j'ai pourtant un très bon casque (Jays-D ou Fidelio L1) et ma musique est en AAC 320 voire en Flac et j'arrive quand même à avoir des vieux grésillements ou des saturations... Mon MBA date de cet été, pensez vous que la prise casque puisse être endommagée (poussière ou autre) ?



C'est que moi ça ne se prolonge pas dans la prise casque... A ta place, je prendrais simplement un rendez vous dans un Apple store pour faire examiner ton MacBook. 
Ce n'est peut être pas grand chose, et comme tu dis, si c'est simplement un problème d'entretien, ils sauront probablement résoudre ton problème. 
Par contre à ta place je tenterais pas de le nettoyer moi même 

P.S : essaye avec un autre casque également ?


----------



## linky-monky (14 Janvier 2012)

mac.lou a dit:


> C'est que moi ça ne se prolonge pas dans la prise casque... A ta place, je prendrais simplement un rendez vous dans un Apple store pour faire examiner ton MacBook.
> Ce n'est peut être pas grand chose, et comme tu dis, si c'est simplement un problème d'entretien, ils sauront probablement résoudre ton problème.
> Par contre à ta place je tenterais pas de le nettoyer moi même
> 
> P.S : essaye avec un autre casque également ?



Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai essayé avec deux casques et j'ai le souffle pour la plupart de mes morceaux, après je me demande si ca ne vient pas de mes morceaux pourtant encodés en AAC320 a partir de morceaux en FLAC, peut être existe t-il un plugin pour réduire le souffle ?


----------



## mac.lou (15 Janvier 2012)

Hum alors là je ne sais pas du tout :/ Tu as essayé d'aller écouter un extrait de musiques sur l'iTunes Store ? Etant donné que c'est de bonne qualité, et que la pré-écoute de certains morceaux durent un peu plus longtemps d'1 min, tu pourrais faire un test avec tes casques non ?


----------



## linky-monky (15 Janvier 2012)

mac.lou a dit:


> Hum alors là je ne sais pas du tout :/ Tu as essayé d'aller écouter un extrait de musiques sur l'iTunes Store ? Etant donné que c'est de bonne qualité, et que la pré-écoute de certains morceaux durent un peu plus longtemps d'1 min, tu pourrais faire un test avec tes casques non ?



J'ai comparé avec des morceaux de Quobuz, en fait j'ai des versions d'albums non remasterisées ce qui explique le souffle (j'ai pas mal testé sur des vieux morceaux aussi) mais je pense investir dans un petit ampli/dac pour effacer ce petit défaut 

De plus sur des morceaux téléchargés sur iTunes Store il y en a avec du souffle !


----------



## mac.lou (16 Janvier 2012)

linky-monky a dit:


> J'ai comparé avec des morceaux de Quobuz, en fait j'ai des versions d'albums non remasterisées ce qui explique le souffle (j'ai pas mal testé sur des vieux morceaux aussi) mais je pense investir dans un petit ampli/dac pour effacer ce petit défaut
> 
> De plus sur des morceaux téléchargés sur iTunes Store il y en a avec du souffle !



Tant mieux alors si tu as trouvé une solution à la gêne constatée


----------

